# The Updated Canon Rumors Site & Forum Will Launch Sunday Evening (EST)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 28, 2018)

> It has been a long time coming, but the work has been completed on the new Canon Rumors blog and forum. The blog isn’t changing all that much aestically, but it will give a much better mobile experience as it will finally be a fully responsive site. The blog will also work with the new forum a lot more seamlessly.
> The bigger change will be the forum, as we’re changing the software that runs it. Your current login and password should work. If you have forgotten your login information, you can reset your password now, or wait until the new site launches. Be sure you have access to the email address attached to your account.
> As with any new site and change, there may be some bugs that need to be worked out, but those should be taken care of pretty quickly.
> The switchover will start tomorrow at about 8PM EST. The forum will likely be offline for a few hours as the migration takes place.
> Thanks!



Continue reading...


----------



## Yasko (Jul 28, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed issue with the mobile webpage?
May be ‚issue‘ is too harsh, the design is much more blueish and for example I miss the comment function entirely (on iOS with iPad 2018 as well as on Android 8.0 with Galaxy Tab S2) 
Anyway, when I request the desktop version I am back to goodness . Keep it up!

Cheers


----------



## RGF (Jul 28, 2018)

Good luck with the switch over and thanks for all the hard work. Inspite of some of the flame wars, I find the forum useful. I am amazed at the depth of knowlege of some forum members


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2018)

Yasko said:


> Has anyone else noticed issue with the mobile webpage?
> May be ‚issue‘ is too harsh, the design is much more blueish and for example I miss the comment function entirely (on iOS with iPad 2018 as well as on Android 8.0 with Galaxy Tab S2)
> Anyway, when I request the desktop version I am back to goodness  . Keep it up!
> 
> Cheers


All new software, all new problems. We will have to see what bugs pop up.


----------



## slclick (Jul 28, 2018)

Is this a CR3?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 28, 2018)

slclick said:


> Is this a CR3?



Ha.. yes... finally!


----------



## zim (Jul 28, 2018)

finally getting rid of the mirror then eh? 

hope all goes well!


----------



## RGF (Jul 28, 2018)

zim said:


> finally getting rid of the mirror then eh?
> 
> hope all goes well!



yes mirrorless, eye control for AF point, F0.4 zoom 18-600


----------



## RGF (Jul 28, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yasko said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else noticed issue with the mobile webpage?
> ...



Wonder what testing has gone into the system. Both production testing of the underlying system (probably well tested since I suspect that this is an off the shelf forum package) but how things work together (implementation) could be difficult.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi Craig. 
Offline! ??? ???
For a few hours!? 
Oh no how will I manage, I can feel the withdrawal tremors coming on just thinking about it! ;D ;D

Thanks and keep up the good work. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Canon Rumors said:


> The switchover will start tomorrow at about 8PM EST. The forum will likely be offline for a few hours as the migration takes place.
> Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 28, 2018)

Bring it on!
We'll embrace!
-r


----------



## Stuart (Jul 28, 2018)

RGF said:


> Good luck with the switch over and thanks for all the hard work. Inspite of some of the flame wars, I find the forum useful. I am amazed at the depth of knowlege of some forum members


 +1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Craig.
> Offline! ??? ???
> For a few hours!?


Retyping all those older posts and uploading all the photos will take some time. Since we can type in new posts faster than he can copy them, the forum will come down to make sure he gets them all.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

Looking forward to the new version.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 29, 2018)

Long overdue but am glad you are now making the effort. Good luck with the move. Thanks.


----------



## Admin US West (Jul 29, 2018)

I've had a chance to test a beta installation over the past 6 months +. The mobile phone experience is night and day better. The forum software is indeed a tried and tested base that has been modified to fit the CR look and feel, even so, we are all going to have to learn a lot.

At last, PDF images are supported, but you must still render them on your computer or device, the software does not, it just offers to download them.

As with other forum software, there are optional packages, as we learn, some additional ones may be added, but changing the forum software after being modified is very tricky.

It might be possible to add features that require a paid subscription as well.


----------



## msatter (Jul 29, 2018)

Should that not be "est. Sunday evening" ans est. stands for estimated?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2018)

msatter said:


> Should that not be "est. Sunday evening" ans est. stands for estimated?


I think it means est 8PM EST. Two meanings, both apply.


----------



## TAF (Jul 29, 2018)

Good luck with the upgrade!

So at least for tonight, we should all just take pictures and stay away from the computer...


----------



## slclick (Jul 29, 2018)

I wonder if our post counts start over at zero. I just saw a *new* member's post count rocket to 600 in two weeks....imagine the helpful contributions to young photographers insights and knowledge! It's admirable. Now if reset, it will come to a full stop.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jul 30, 2018)

Well, it is ... different. I think I like the appearance and the layout of the new forum. My biggest issue right now is that clicking on a front page story's (nn Comments) link does not take me directly to the story thread. Instead it takes me to the main index of topics and threads. Now I get to see what happens after I post something. It looks like the teething pains will be worth it though.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jul 30, 2018)

Bingo, We have a winner! I like that inline composition and posting never leaves the page. Very nice.

BTW, I see I have 16 points. How many do I need to accumulate before I can cash them in for a new 600mm DO?


----------



## pwp (Jul 30, 2018)

Congratulations on the new look forum. I'm sure we'll all forget the old one within a week.
As for the new blog page, once again we're wondering where the "Recent Forum Posts" has got to.
FWIW I don't think I've ever clicked on a "Popular Posts" item. "Recent Forum Posts" is a lot of users front door into CR

Ooops! A bug. Using Firefox (latest update) while in Forums, when I click "Back" or hit "Home" or the "Canon Rumors" button at the top left of the page, I get taken to a corrupted version of the homepage, a scrambled mess. If I close CR and come back in, the homepage is normal.
*edit...if I hit any of the buttons on the left of the Forums page, I get sent to the same scrambled homepage.

-pw


----------



## JMZawodny (Jul 30, 2018)

Clicking any of the main navigation links in the left column (Home through Buyer's Guide) takes me to an improperly formatted page (see attachment). Looks like a CSS problem - at least with Safari on my iMac.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jul 30, 2018)

OK, here is a clue. Compare http://www.canonrumors.com to https://www.canonrumors.com. The latter one is the one with problems.

Update: changing the https to http on the (any?) corrupted page seems to fix the problem.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2018)

pwp said:


> As for the new blog page, once again we're wondering where the "Recent Forum Posts" has got to.
> FWIW I don't think I've ever clicked on a "Popular Posts" item. "Recent Forum Posts" is a lot of users front door into CR



On a mobile device, tap the 'menu' icon at the top left, there's a New Posts option. No doubt there's something similar on the desktop version, but I haven't looked yet.


----------



## AUGS (Jul 30, 2018)

JMZawodny said:


> OK, here is a clue. Compare http://www.canonrumors.com to https://www.canonrumors.com. The latter one is the one with problems.


Yeah, this is what I get when I use the navigation menu on the side of the Forum, regardless of the linked page "Reviews" & "Home" get messed up from those that I tried. Both Internet Explorer and Firefox (61.0.1) on Win 7. Haven't tried my Win10 laptop.
Rest looks nice and clean though.


----------



## zim (Jul 30, 2018)

Firstly, I like it! nice layout and format, well done.

I like how the latest posts is on the Forum landing page, makes more sense to me.

Only got one glitch so far (maybe me being behind a works firewall)

On the forum landing page if I select 'Home' from the left menu the home page renders badly formatted both in IE and Chrome. The Home page renders fine otherwise, it's just off that link I get the issue.

The solution in IE anyway is to 'F5' Select 'Show all content' so no biggie


----------



## zim (Jul 30, 2018)

Hugs all round for the trophies, I'm feelin the lurve


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks like the https side of things is broken at the moment for desktop browsers - probably some bad forum / style template paths that need to be updated. I went through all this stuff a while back when I moved server and switched over to https, so I have a lot of sympathy for whoever's doing all the work! Should look great once it's all sorted though!


----------



## JMZawodny (Jul 30, 2018)

Looking at the page source for the corrupted version, many of the links to stylesheets are blocked by canonrumors.com itself. The offending links are all http, not https, and it is possible that the server is configured to block mixed use of secure and insecure links. There is also at least one unused javascript being loaded.

Update: They changed http to https in the links to the CSS files and the corrupted pages are displaying properly now. Yay!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2018)

We're going to be plugging away at everything today, I thank you for your patience. The is one time pain for a lot of gain.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 30, 2018)

Trying to get used to the new look.
ONE thing I"m missing, and maybe I just don't know where to find it....

The first thing I used to check on on the forum page, was at the top where I could click the link and it would show me active threads I was on that had gotten replies since I last was on.

Is this functionality gone on the new site, or just hidden somewhere new?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## RGF (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks great!

I had trouble late last night but this morning everything seems to be working


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 30, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Trying to get used to the new look.
> ONE thing I"m missing, and maybe I just don't know where to find it....
> 
> The first thing I used to check on on the forum page, was at the top where I could click the link and it would show me active threads I was on that had gotten replies since I last was on.
> ...



+1 >> I haven't found an easy way yet to check the new replies in the threads I'm actively following...

On the plus side: quite nice that the topics now scale better with your browser settings - and less advertisement clutter . Gives a more "spacious" experience!


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> +1 >> I haven't found an easy way yet to check the new replies in the threads I'm actively following...



Me too


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice work, team. Discussion flags and little trophies are neato. 

Where did the top right 'show replies to threads you have participated in' (forgive me, I don't recall the exact verbiage) link go? How do I stay on top of threads I'm currently part of?

Thx
A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh, does _everything_ go under alerts now?

Time to tune up my preferences if so.

- A


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice work guys.

With this new version, is there a way to get all the new posts since our last visit?


ETA: Sorry, almost the same question as ahsanford.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

I may have figured it out. I don't know if you can see the new ones since yesterday until now, but you can setup it up so you can see new replies starting now.
Go to alerts on top right of screen -> preferences -> content options -> check Automatically watch content you create… and Automatically watch content you interact with…
Then I think it will give you an alert each time someone replies to a thread you have replied to.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2018)

OK Thanks ethanz.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

Click said:


> OK Thanks ethanz.



Yes, that appears to work since you just replied and I got an alert.

Please like my post so I get some trophies


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

At least this way all those silly mirrorless threads we posted on last week are not followed for alerts right now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Where did the top right 'show replies to threads you have participated in' (forgive me, I don't recall the exact verbiage) link go? How do I stay on top of threads I'm currently part of?



Click/tap the menu icon at the top left. The ‘new posts’ option has the same behavior as the prior ‘show unread posts’ option at the top right of the old format.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Click/tap the menu icon at the top left. The ‘new posts’ option has the same behavior as the prior ‘show unread posts’ option at the top right of the old format.
> View attachment 179348



That would be lovely, but no dice. 

I can't drill down on the up/down '^' symbol next to Forums or Blog. It's frozen for me:




No idea if this is a bug (I'm on MacOS High Sierra + Firefox) or perhaps our new Administrator  has more access privileges than we do?

- A


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> That would be lovely, but no dice.
> 
> I can't drill down on the up/down '^' symbol next to Forums or Blog. It's frozen for me:
> 
> ...



Same here.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> I may have figured it out. I don't know if you can see the new ones since yesterday until now, but you can setup it up so you can see new replies starting now.
> Go to alerts on top right of screen -> preferences -> content options -> check Automatically watch content you create… and Automatically watch content you interact with…
> Then I think it will give you an alert each time someone replies to a thread you have replied to.



Will use this for now, but I am afraid that hitting like on something coupled with 'automatically watch content you interact with...' might blow out my queue. I'll skip _that_ one for now.

But I just turned on the 'watch what I create'. Good looking out, thanks.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> That would be lovely, but no dice.
> 
> I can't drill down on the up/down '^' symbol next to Forums or Blog. It's frozen for me:
> 
> ...



I suspect a desktop vs. mobile issue. When logged out, I can still drill down into the Forum submenu, on my iPad (which is the source of the screenshot above) and iPhone. But on my Mac (High Sierra + Safari), I cannot open that submenu. I guess for now the ‘better optimized for mobile’ is a little _too_ well optimized.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

I know the admins are all busting their butts today to make this as seamless a move as possible.

I appreciate everything everyone is doing! (I cross my fingers a major piece of news doesn't drop today.)

- A


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

Same for me Adam. Mac 10.10 + Firefox and I get no drop down under "Forums"


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Same for me Adam. Mac 10.10 + Firefox and I get no drop down under "Forums"



And with Safari and Chrome on High Sierra. Just checked.

Neuro's hypothesis is likely correct. Hey, your 'automatically watch content I create' appears to be working as a bypass for now.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2018)

Just use an iPad.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> And with Safari and Chrome on High Sierra. Just checked.
> 
> Neuro's hypothesis is likely correct. Hey, your 'automatically watch content I create' appears to be working as a bypass for now.
> 
> - A



+1

My computer: IMac - High Sierra and Chrome.


----------



## slclick (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks Ethanz, I guess since it's only from this point forward I had to write this post to test it, let's see!


----------



## slclick (Jul 30, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Will use this for now, but I am afraid that hitting like on something coupled with 'automatically watch content you interact with...' might blow out my queue. I'll skip _that_ one for now.
> 
> But I just turned on the 'watch what I create'. Good looking out, thanks.
> 
> - A


I've turned that on yet see no change.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

Does your preferences page look like this?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

slclick said:


> I've turned that on yet see no change.



Hmmm... I'm getting alerts on _being quoted_, but not on general replies to threads I am participating in. 

Let me turn on 'interact with' and see if that sorts it.

- A


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

And I will post here so you can test it.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

And FYI to admins -- I'm guessing you already know -- that clicking on the forum link under each blog post just dumps you into the main forum home page (and not the thread for the post in question).

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> And I will post here so you can test it.



No dice again. I think we just need to get the desktop version working like it does on mobile platforms. 

No worries, our best people are on it. 

- A


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

Hmm. It works for me. Maybe the forum is treating you like Canon treats you.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Hmm. It works for me. Maybe the forum is treating you like Canon treats you.



Now I am seeing replies to this last one from you. I'm fine for now.

- A


----------



## slclick (Jul 30, 2018)

I am now getting alerts, it took a bit but they have started! Thanks!


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

Great


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice work guys.
> 
> With this new version, is there a way to get all the new posts since our last visit?
> 
> ...



Yes, that's coming... we're still working on a couple of things.. then options like that will come live.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks, CR Guy.


----------



## slclick (Jul 30, 2018)

How do some members have 'active member' under their Avatar and others have a personal script? Was that ported over of just in a field I haven't discovered in Account Settings?


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

slclick said:


> How do some members have 'active member' under their Avatar and others have a personal script? Was that ported over of just in a field I haven't discovered in Account Settings?



Left side of screen, Settings -> Account Details -> About you
Thats where it says 1DX for me.


----------



## slclick (Jul 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Left side of screen, Settings -> Account Details -> About you
> Thats where it says 1DX for me.


Thank you Sir!


----------



## sebasan (Jul 30, 2018)

I want to choose "Rumors" or "Gear Talk" subforums unread messages, not all the new messages from the other subforums!! (It was that way in the older version).
Thanks!!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2018)

We've run into a bug that requires the attention of a specific developer, he should be on it some time overnight (EST), and we hope to get it sorted some time tomorrow.

*What's still to come....*

New canonrumors.com site theme
Tying the new site to the forum, so the comments button works and some added functionality.
Full functionality of the side bar menu on the forum, it's currently not working like it should.
So things you may think that are working incorrectly likely are. Thank-you for your patience and we hope this is all resolved within the next 24 hours.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

It's okay -- we have a couple weeks before the Nikon FF mirrorless leaks, new Canon stuff leaks, etc. and all hell breaks loose.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

Small bug (or new implementation?) found: hitting reply only includes the last post's content omits any in-line quotes that go along with it.

I personally like this as a fat reduction move in long, bloated posts. But it should be an _opt-in_ sort of proposition I think, one where we know it will be a long reply and we actively cut out content.

By limiting the reply to just the last thing said, context will be lost more often than not.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

One more small thing to keep an eye on: I've set my Account settings to not show if I'm online, and in the general forum main page my name is not listed. Thumbs up. 

But my avatar still has an 'online' green dot flag that says "Online now" when I mouseover. That should probably go away, ya?

​
(Not remotely a priority, but just a heads up.)

- A


----------



## pwp (Jul 31, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Trying to get used to the new look.
> ONE thing I"m missing, and maybe I just don't know where to find it....
> 
> The first thing I used to check on on the forum page, was at the top where I could click the link and it would show me active threads I was on that had gotten replies since I last was on.
> ...


Me too, this is a daily go-to function for me. I went looking but can't easily find it.
-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2018)

pwp said:


> Me too, this is a daily go-to function for me. I went looking but can't easily find it.
> -pw


Seems that at this point, some functionality present on the mobile version has a bug in the desktop version. On mobile (iPhone, iPad for me), tapping the menu icon at top left allows access to the Forum submenu, that's blocked on desktop browsers, but hopefully fixed soon. 

Once there, you can select the Filters dropdown, and add to the unread thread filter one which shows threads in which you've participated.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 31, 2018)

pwp said:


> Me too, this is a daily go-to function for me. I went looking but can't easily find it.
> -pw



This will be available tomorrow if all goes to plan.


----------



## takesome1 (Jul 31, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Seems that at this point, some functionality present on the mobile version has a bug in the desktop version. On mobile (iPhone, iPad for me), tapping the menu icon at top left allows access to the Forum submenu, that's blocked on desktop browsers, but hopefully fixed soon.
> 
> Once there, you can select the Filters dropdown, and add to the unread thread filter one which shows threads in which you've participated.
> 
> View attachment 179358



You are now a Hyperactive Member. 
Perhaps you can get some Ritalin to help with that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> You are now a Hyperactive Member.
> Perhaps you can get some Ritalin to help with that.


But then I might start actually liking Phil Collins!


----------



## takesome1 (Jul 31, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> But then I might start actually liking Phil Collins!


"In The Air Tonight", ahh that takes me back to 1984 sitting at the pool with friends late in to the evening. A much simpler time. What is not to like.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> "In The Air Tonight", ahh that takes me back to 1984 sitting at the pool with friends late in to the evening. A much simpler time. What is not to like.


Step 1: collect all references to Phil Collins
Step 3: profit


----------



## slclick (Jul 31, 2018)

slclick said:


> Thank you Sir!


Nope, didn't take.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 31, 2018)

Is there a way to go to the last post? I can click on the page icon to go to the last page and then scroll down, but on the previous forum you had the icon to go to the very last post as well.
On some sites there is an option to go to the 'last unread' of a thread which would be even better. 

Or is it there but I am not seeing it?


----------



## pwp (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm possibly missing something here, but what are the Trophys and what is their purpose and function?

-pw


----------



## Durf (Jul 31, 2018)

New forum looks great!!!!!!


----------



## stevelee (Jul 31, 2018)

I find myself reading messages from the future. Assuming no time travel on my part, then maybe the time stamps on messages are GMT. Is there some lost preference or profile that would show times and dates in my local time?


----------



## ethanz (Jul 31, 2018)

stevelee said:


> I find myself reading messages from the future. Assuming no time travel on my part, then maybe the time stamps on messages are GMT. Is there some lost preference or profile that would show times and dates in my local time?



Yes.
Settings -> Preferences -> Time Zone at the top


----------



## stevelee (Jul 31, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Yes.
> Settings -> Preferences -> Time Zone at the top


Thanks. I set it for EST, which is a nice compromise between EDT and local solar time.
If they ever put a link from here to stock market quotes, I'll reset to the future and make some purchases accordingly.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 31, 2018)

pwp said:


> I'm possibly missing something here, but what are the Trophys and what is their purpose and function?
> 
> -pw




Yeah, same here...not sure what these trophies, etc are...or what they're for.....???

C


----------



## takesome1 (Jul 31, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Yeah, same here...not sure what these trophies, etc are...or what they're for.....???
> 
> C



Click on someones name, click on points, click on available trophies.

Here is how you get points. People have to "like" you.


1
*First Message*
Post a message somewhere on the site to receive this.
2
*Somebody Likes You*
Somebody out there liked one of your messages. Keep posting like that for more!
5
*Keeps Coming Back*
30 messages posted. You must like it here!
10
*Can't Stop!*
You've posted 100 messages. I hope this took you more than a day!
10
*I Like It a Lot*
Your messages have been liked 25 times.
15
*Seriously Likeable!*
Content you have posted has attracted 100 likes.
20
*Addicted*
1,000 messages? Impressive!
20
*Can't Get Enough of Your Stuff*
Your content has been liked 250 times.
30
*I LOVE IT!*
Content you have posted has attracted 500 likes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2018)

I see Xenforo pop up in the footer, that's the name of the base forum software, so you can likely google it to read up on how to use it, and what all the badges etc are about.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 31, 2018)

Don't know that I'll be upgrading to this version of the forum. These small incremental changes and then the change in the shade of black on the font is just window dressing. I'll be jumping ship and switching to the Sony rumors site, but I'll stick around awhile because I want to see what everyone says about me jumping ship.


----------



## Durf (Jul 31, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Don't know that I'll be upgrading to this version of the forum. These small incremental changes and then the change in the shade of black on the font is just window dressing. I'll be jumping ship and switching to the Sony rumors site, but I'll stick around awhile because I want to see what everyone says about me jumping ship.



You'll be back when you realize the other forum isn't as sensational as all the hype makes it out to be


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 31, 2018)

The more I use it, the more I like it. Good Job!

My only negative is when going through the unread messages, I prefer the old wording of "mark all messages as read" to the new "mark forums read"....


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> The more I use it, the more I like it. Good Job!



I totally agree with Don.

Thanks to the administration guys. Great job!


----------



## Durf (Jul 31, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> The more I use it, the more I like it. Good Job!
> 
> My only negative is when going through the unread messages, I prefer the old wording of "mark all messages as read" to the new "mark forums read"....


In the top left menu pull down there is a "mark all messages read" button...


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 31, 2018)

Durf said:


> You'll be back when you realize the other forum isn't as sensational as all the hype makes it out to be



Already back. The ergonomics of the website were horrible. Thought I'd beat the rush. Seems there's a mutiny afoot. Sony users are talking about jumping ship and moving to Canon when Canon mirrorless hits the market.


----------



## ken (Aug 1, 2018)

I wonder if people will be nicer to each other with the refresh of the site. You know... make a nice, fresh start. I've been following this site for years, but I rarely post because there is often such a negative vibe that develops on popular threads. People with thousands of posts like to call newcomers a troll if they imply the slightest thing negative about Canon, and often seem to be trying to run new forum members off. In my opinion, a private playground becomes just an echo chamber, and it seems like a wasted opportunity.

I guess there's no incentive to change. Or... maybe there is? It's a nice, fresh, updated forum. The maintainer of the site has put a lot of effort into making it nice. It doesn't cost forum members a penny. Why not go out of our way to be nicer to people that drop in? Maybe make people feel welcome, even if we disagree with them? Some of you older guys (like my age, or close to it) could set examples for the younger folks that pop in, rather than start calling them trolls and telling them to go buy some other brand. You were young once too, and probably thought, with very little to back it up, that you knew everything about everything just like they do.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for having patience with this process. It's nice to see people taking the time to get used to the change.. it really will be better.

We're still working to tie the blog to the forum the way it was intended, you'll get that comments button back soon.

There are a couple of other bugs and formatting issues we'll also need to fix.

There are lots of more features to be turned on, but we need to get the core stuff working first.

Thanks again,
Craig


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 1, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Step 1: collect all references to Phil Collins
> Step 3: profit



Some of us dug Phil more as Peter Gabriel's drummer in two prior acts. 

On a side note: Some millennial reporter for a major publication on Twitter recently thought it was neato that Mark Mothersbaugh of* 'Rugrat's theme song fame'  *was also in Devo. 

I can't even. I instructed him that his error was tantamount to identifying Michael Jordan first and foremost as a failed minor league baseball player. And reminded him to eat his vegetables and never forget to call his mother. #youngpeople

- A


----------



## pwp (Aug 1, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> Click on someones name, click on points, click on available trophies.
> 
> Here is how you get points. People have to "like" you.
> 
> ...


Oh yawn...I'm predicting a huge lack of interest in this clumsy feature.

-pw


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2018)

Durf said:


> In the top left menu pull down there is a "mark all messages read" button...



And the button on the right is "Mark all Forums read". I prefer constancy, both should be marked the same....

EDIT

My mistake, both are marked with the same text. I'm happy now


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 1, 2018)

Digging the new forum so far!

1) Drag and drop for inline pictures. Lovely.
2) Indenting! Long overdue.
3) Hyperlinking no longer requires me to delete the http:// bit in the link (works with a copy and paste like everything does these days).
4) You can watch or unwatch an entire thread. It's a great opt-out move if the thread won't die or if it goes off the rails.
5) You can quote multiple posts and dump it into a single new post. Like it.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 1, 2018)

Old bookmarks to commonly referenced prior threads do not work, however. All of my old bookmarks just dump me in the forum home, even if the old thread still exists.

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 1, 2018)

ken said:


> I wonder if people will be nicer to each other with the refresh of the site. You know... make a nice, fresh start. I've been following this site for years, but I rarely post because there is often such a negative vibe that develops on popular threads. People with thousands of posts like to call newcomers a troll if they imply the slightest thing negative about Canon, and often seem to be trying to run new forum members off. In my opinion, a private playground becomes just an echo chamber, and it seems like a wasted opportunity.
> 
> I guess there's no incentive to change. Or... maybe there is? It's a nice, fresh, updated forum. The maintainer of the site has put a lot of effort into making it nice. It doesn't cost forum members a penny. Why not go out of our way to be nicer to people that drop in? Maybe make people feel welcome, even if we disagree with them? Some of you older guys (like my age, or close to it) could set examples for the younger folks that pop in, rather than start calling them trolls and telling them to go buy some other brand. You were young once too, and probably thought, with very little to back it up, that you knew everything about everything just like they do.



Well, the people that get called trolls are the ones who keep posting negativity over and over, or who act like trolls. That's just a fact.

At the risk of sounding like a troll, your whole post was negative about the forum. How about something positive?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2018)

ken said:


> People with thousands of posts like to call newcomers a troll if they imply the slightest thing negative about Canon, and often seem to be trying to run new forum members off.



I disagree, for the most part. Implying or stating negative things about Canon is perfectly fine, as long as those statements are plausible. Statements like (for just one example), "Canon can't compete in the MILC market," are clearly contradicted by verifiable facts. Anyone making such statements is either trolling, or ignorant of the facts.


----------



## Durf (Aug 1, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Digging the new forum so far!
> 
> 1) Drag and drop for inline pictures. Lovely.
> 2) Indenting! Long overdue.
> ...



I'm liking it better too, taking a little to figure out the differences but this new version seems to be an improvement for sure....


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 1, 2018)

Does anyone know if there is a way to darken or change the forum font on my end. It is very light or skinny and hard for me to see.


----------



## Durf (Aug 1, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to darken or change the forum font on my end. It is very light or skinny and hard for me to see.


I use an app with chrome called "dark reader", it inverts everything and is adjustable too and is rather quite awesome; helps my ailing eyes tremedously....


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 1, 2018)

Durf said:


> I use an app with chrome called "dark reader", it inverts everything and is adjustable too and is rather quite awesome; helps my ailing eyes tremedously....


Thanks!


----------



## slclick (Aug 1, 2018)

Ahhh, the pulldown got fixed/updated, thanks


----------



## slclick (Aug 1, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Some of us dug Phil more as Peter Gabriel's drummer in two prior acts.
> 
> On a side note: Some millennial reporter for a major publication on Twitter recently thought it was neato that Mark Mothersbaugh of* 'Rugrat's theme song fame'  *was also in Devo.
> 
> ...


Peter has always had great drummers but his best imho have been Manu and Jerry. Jerry is a great guy, very personable and will chat with anyone, in person and on social media.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 1, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Thanks to everyone for having patience with this process. It's nice to see people taking the time to get used to the change.. it really will be better.
> 
> We're still working to tie the blog to the forum the way it was intended, you'll get that comments button back soon.
> 
> ...



You're doing great in making these improvements! Initial experience "had some issues", but by now it's very much workable 
Thanks for all the efforts!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Craig, CanonRumors and all that helped switching this site and forum to the new SW.

First congrats that you've managed to switch the Forum SW so smoothly.
I was expecting more trouble in the first days
But I suppose, you still have a lot of work to do 

A few bugs I've recognized (using firefox, latest version):

Login on main page is not working, only on the forum pages
contact formula doesn't work because of broken captcha function
what I also miss is a sorting function for new posts since last visit
esp. to sort after number of posts makes it easier to find new threads over the "hot" high number threads
some boards are not yet switched fully from old to new, e.g. 
parts of the "Regional Boards" are still missing, esp. my beloved "Germany" 
What I really like:

New editor for posts, 
great, that it has an undo/redo function
new optics
like functionality
As I said, I'm sure you still have a long ToDo list and if you know that already and will work on that later, I'll be patient.
Otherwise please restore that as well.

Thanks for your service, yours

Maximilian


----------



## ken (Aug 1, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I disagree, for the most part. Implying or stating negative things about Canon is perfectly fine, as long as those statements are plausible. Statements like (for just one example), "Canon can't compete in the MILC market," are clearly contradicted by verifiable facts. Anyone making such statements is either trolling, or ignorant of the facts.



That's a good example! So someone makes that misinformed statement (fairly regularly) and an otherwise good thread becomes overrun with regulars playing whack-a-mole. It detracts from the topic, and wastes people's time addressing it. 

Maybe instead, someone could make a good, informed, fact-based response to this, get it pinned, and then refer the misinformed person to that pinned response. Then just ignore them rather than the usual "team pile on".

If they really are a troll, they'd be less inclined to stay if they're ignored. Trolls like to stir things up and generate a lot of noise. Misinformed people usually just need some education.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2018)

You should now see the corresponding forum discussion below each post on the blog.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 1, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> You should now see the corresponding forum discussion below each post on the blog.


It's working - not on the main page but I see it as soon as I open the individual blog.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 1, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> Click on someones name, click on points, click on available trophies.
> 
> Here is how you get points. People have to "like" you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Now that I know how it is given or what it means...I guess my main question is...what USE is this? Is it used for anything?

Thanx,

c


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Now that I know how it is given or what it means...I guess my main question is...what USE is this? Is it used for anything?
> 
> ...



Counting coup?


----------



## ethanz (Aug 1, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Now that I know how it is given or what it means...I guess my main question is...what USE is this? Is it used for anything?
> 
> ...



My guess is it is just a feature that is included with the new forum software. Might as well try it out and see if people like it.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 1, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Counting coup?



Right! If you can't beat them, change the metrics.


----------



## ken (Aug 1, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Well, the people that get called trolls are the ones who keep posting negativity over and over, or who act like trolls. That's just a fact.
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a troll, your whole post was negative about the forum. How about something positive?



Well, my intent was to be constructive. As I stated, I am a regular reader here, and have been for years. That implies that I see a lot of value in not just the rumors but also the collective experiences of the forum members. There's probably no better place to get the opinions of real users (i.e. not shills) on Canon gear. (Although they are a few YouTube vloggers I trust.)

Personally, I like to hear the good, the bad and the ugly on gear. Every engineered product on the market, of any type, has tradeoffs between costs, quality and functionality. I like to know what those tradeoffs are to make future decisions. So the collective knowledge and experience of the forum members is a huge positive.


----------



## takesome1 (Aug 1, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Now that I know how it is given or what it means...I guess my main question is...what USE is this? Is it used for anything?
> 
> ...



If popularity contests are your thing, you can be the most "liked" person.

Without a "dislike" feature the title would be hollow.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 2, 2018)

Hmm....looks like animated gifs don't work on the new site for some reason.....(my avatar isn't working like it used to).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Hmm....looks like animated gifs don't work on the new site for some reason.....(my avatar isn't working like it used to).



I'll look into the gif issue with avatars. I think I need to change the default image processor to Image Magick to make that work. I'll add it to the list.

I was going to maybe add "Giphy" to the site, but I'm not sure how many people love and/or loathe animated gifs.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I'll look into the gif issue with avatars. I think I need to change the default image processor to Image Magick to make that work. I'll add it to the list.
> 
> I was going to maybe add "Giphy" to the site, but I'm not sure how many people love and/or loathe animated gifs.


I also realized that my avatar got downsampled during forum transformation by the image processor.
Changing or reloading the avatar made it good (high res) again (see my avatar now).

Hope, this might help in finding a solution.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Hmm....looks like animated gifs don't work on the new site for some reason...





Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I was going to maybe add "Giphy" to the site, but I'm not sure how many people love and/or loathe animated gifs.



 OMG, I didn’t know that. I absolutely cannot live without my giant rolleyes animated emoticon.


----------



## slclick (Aug 2, 2018)

And now under my avatar, it reads EOS 5D Mark IV (which is neither my camera, nor my previous forum level nor what I have written in the new forum under account details in 'About You'. For instance, Ken has a nice little title about slayer of Banjos. That's the type of personalized field I've been trying to edit. Thanks.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 2, 2018)

At earlier stages in my posting here, my posting level coincidentally put the names of cameras I actually own.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2018)

slclick said:


> And now under my avatar, it reads EOS 5D Mark IV (which is neither my camera, nor my previous forum level nor what I have written in the new forum under account details in 'About You'. For instance, Ken has a nice little title about slayer of Banjos. That's the type of personalized field I've been trying to edit. Thanks.



Click on your name (upper right), then Account details, and type what you want into the Custom title field. The descriptor under that field states, “If specified, this will replace the title that displays under your name in your posts.” Looks like they’ve activated the module that replaces Member/Active Member with camera models that increment up based on post count (just like the old forum), but that can be superseded by the custom title field (if that’s blank, you get the default label).

In this context, Hypeactive Member no longer makes sense...I wonder if I should go back to CR GEEK? I’ll think of something else, I think...


----------



## slclick (Aug 2, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Click on your name (upper right), then Account details, and type what you want into the Custom title field. The descriptor under that field states, “If specified, this will replace the title that displays under your name in your posts.” Looks like they’ve activated the module that replaces Member/Active Member with camera models that increment up based on post count (just like the old forum), but that can be superseded by the custom title field (if that’s blank, you get the default label).
> 
> In this context, Hypeactive Member no longer makes sense...I wonder if I should go back to CR GEEK? I’ll think of something else, I think...


I appreciate the help but I do not have that field you mentioned. (Custom title w/descriptor)


----------



## brad-man (Aug 2, 2018)

slclick said:


> I appreciate the help but I do not have that field you mentioned. (Custom title w/descriptor)



Same here.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 2, 2018)

I didn't care for the block letter avatar, so dug up an old creation, but now I have a 77D under my name. Why is it there? What does it all mean?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

brad-man said:


> I didn't care for the block letter avatar, so dug up an old creation, but now I have a 77D under my name. Why is it there? What does it all mean?



It's like the old site, the camera/lens that appears under your name is tied to your post count.

Let me look into why some people have the "custom title" and others don't.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

Please check to see if you have "Custom Titles" now under "Account Details" at the top right.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 2, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Please check to see if you have "Custom Titles" now under "Account Details" at the top right.



Yes. It is there now. Thank you.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

slclick said:


> I appreciate the help but I do not have that field you mentioned. (Custom title w/descriptor)



It should be there for you now.


----------



## slclick (Aug 3, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> It should be there for you now.


Thanks! (maybe it was missing for a reason, being naughty and all that in the past)


----------



## takesome1 (Aug 3, 2018)

I may have missed the post or the way to change this.
But why are the time shown for posts on the same time as King Edward Point?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 3, 2018)

Jumping in this thread late, so apologies if this was addressed earlier. Why are some photos (inside threads) now only showing as thumbnails with a slide box around while others still show full size? I was specifically looking at the thread Ungulates In The Wild.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi CR Guy. 
Can we perhaps have both the custom tag and the camera / lens status incremental score thing, I liked that at times I would find a new camera or lens in my status, the nearest I am likely to get to these items! If not I may have to delete the custom text. 
Not an urgent thing, if you could just have a look when you have caught up with all the important stuff. 

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> The descriptor under that field states, “If specified, this will replace the title that displays under your name in your posts.” Looks like they’ve activated the module that replaces Member/Active Member with camera models that increment up based on post count (just like the old forum), but that can be superseded by the custom title field (if that’s blank, you get the default label).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CR Guy.
> Can we perhaps have both the custom tag and the camera / lens status incremental score thing, I liked that at times I would find a new camera or lens in my status, the nearest I am likely to get to these items! If not I may have to delete the custom text.
> Not an urgent thing, if you could just have a look when you have caught up with all the important stuff.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



You can edit that under "Account Details" at the top right by entering something in "Custom Title".


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> I may have missed the post or the way to change this.
> But why are the time shown for posts on the same time as King Edward Point?



Is your time zone set incorrectly under Account Preferences? (Top Right)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Jumping in this thread late, so apologies if this was addressed earlier. Why are some photos (inside threads) now only showing as thumbnails with a slide box around while others still show full size? I was specifically looking at the thread Ungulates In The Wild.



That's likely a function of issues when converting from SMF to XenForo. Some images may have been directly in forum posts, and others used SMF gallery.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi CR Guy. 
Yes but it seems to be an either custom title or camera rating situation, I had custom text and it didn’t show my camera rating, I now have no custom text and my 5DS R camera rating status is back, I would like the choice of one, the other or both at some point if at all possible but it is definitely a small would like rather than a need it now thing so I’m not looking to add to your stress, you are doing a great job for which I thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Canon Rumors Guy said:


> You can edit that under "Account Details" at the top right by entering something in "Custom Title".


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 3, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> That's likely a function of issues when converting from SMF to XenForo. Some images may have been directly in forum posts, and others used SMF gallery.


So is the thumbnail with slide box going to be the default now? (Personally I prefer the old way where images were large.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 3, 2018)

Is there some optimum size to use when posting a picture? When I've posted before (always linking to a location in my web site), I've created a JPEG for that purpose or point to one I already created for the web. They turn out to be shown on this board and ginormous blow ups, somewhat defeating the purpose of posting illustrative 100% crops.

Or would I be better off posting the thumbnail method (however one does that), and maybe people will see the picture at actual size when they click?


----------



## slclick (Aug 3, 2018)

I was curious about the max image size as well and if it's changed from the old forum. I guess it has!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 4, 2018)

I think I see how the new system for photos works and will attempt to test it now with two photos (text overlaid to show how it was attached). First is using the small photo symbol on top bar which says "insert image" when you scroll over. This I think should place the photo large in the box. Second is using the red box on bottom that says "attach files." This I think should place the photos as a thumbnail.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 4, 2018)

It worked as I suspected. However during upload there was an option on *attach* for thumbnail or full size. I left it alone and it went away once I uploaded, but maybe if I had clicked on full size it would have made it big using *attach* just like it is big using *insert* ?


----------



## Durf (Aug 4, 2018)

The last couple of photos I inserted and posted as full size were 2048 on the long edge; worked fine


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 4, 2018)

When you insert a picture through drag and drop, or click the 'full size' button after attaching with 'attach files' the pictures will appear big in the forum (at least that is my experience).

Wiebe.


----------



## slclick (Aug 4, 2018)

My Inbox had an alert that I had a conversation, when I clicked on it there was nothing. *POOF* Other than that, I'm enjoying the functionality more and more every day.


----------

